# White Midas Cichlid Video



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Found an old vid of my white midas cichlid. Super aggressive. It knocked off some of the power heads that was sticking on the tank wall.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that fish looks crazy just looking at it.. a little pitbull!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep his an aquatic pitbull


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

vicious! I love it!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> vicious! I love it!


He scaled out one of my wolffish and almost killed it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

he looks pissed! lol is there another tank right next to that one? It looks like he wants to go right through the glass!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> he looks pissed! lol is there another tank right next to that one? It looks like he wants to go right through the glass!


No tank on the other side. Just a sink. It's always like that whever I come close to the tank. Likes to show off. Will attack pretty much anything even it's just it's imagination.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you still have this beast??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> Do you still have this beast??


Yep still got this monster.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i like him. nice fish!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> i like him. nice fish!


One of the reason why I added cichlids to my tank. Their aggressive to approach makes my tank more lively than just some of the bichirs that are lazy except feeding time.


----------

